

Whale poop is vital to ocean's carbon cycle   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18807-whale-poop-is-vital-to-oceans-carbon-cycle.html

======
sliverstorm
Wow. I wish _our_ excrement drove the development of life like this. All we
make is bacteria, instead of rebooting the food chain.

------
bradgessler
Damn, I was reallly hoping I'd see a picture of a whale log when I cilcked
through. No such luck.

